# Dumb question: UV sterilizer while cycling?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm finally back in the game! Dirted and set up my tank last night. Doing a fishless cycle w/raw shrimp as the ammonia source and will be adding Tetra SafeStart when the tank tests positive for ammonia. In the meantime...

I set up a PetsMart Green Killing Machine UV sterilizer in the tank. Should I unplug the unit while the bacteria are colonizing my tank, or leave it on? I am pretty sure the sterilizer will kill quite a bit of bacteria if/when the bacteria blooms happen, but would it be effective enough to stall the cycle?

Thanks for your input guys & dolls :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a cheapskate and I would preserve the bulb until needed. But it's far from a dumb question. UV is often used on a 'need to kill' basis, and I haven't heard of cycling through one.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't think it will make any difference. The aerobic bacteria needs surfaces like substrate, glass , rocks, etc not the water column.

But then I don't think UV sterilizers make any difference anyway.

my .02


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I've considered using a UV with parasite issues - I get wild-caught fish, and they are prone to Ich after arrival. UV does a good job on freeswimming parasites. Other than that, I see no reason for one.

It's a nice gadget with very specific uses, and I have been impressed with their usefulness in targeted applications.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought it initially to take care of green water and since then I've used it twice more in green water situations - there's a reason it's called a Green Killing Machine, lol. Turned a pea-soup-green tank crystal clear in three days (30 gallon). Much more effective and lasting solution than a blackout, in my opinion.

Heard that it's good at zapping protozoa, which is the reason I'm using it now, kinda as a pre-emptive measure before I add fish, since the mineralized topsoil I used as a bottom layer was kinda moldy.

@Bob - helpful, as always *old dude bacteria is water-borne during bacteria blooms, I'm sure you'll agree (hence the cloudy water), which would make them prone to zapping by the UV sterilizer. My question is - will a UV sterilizer that can zap a pea-soup-green 30G clean in 3 days be enough to nullify a bacteria bloom and potentially stall my cycle?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> I bought it initially to take care of green water and since then I've used it twice more in green water situations - there's a reason it's called a Green Killing Machine, lol. Turned a pea-soup-green tank crystal clear in three days (30 gallon). Much more effective and lasting solution than a blackout, in my opinion.
> 
> Heard that it's good at zapping protozoa, which is the reason I'm using it now, kinda as a pre-emptive measure before I add fish, since the mineralized topsoil I used as a bottom layer was kinda moldy.
> 
> @Bob - helpful, as always *old dude bacteria is water-borne during bacteria blooms, I'm sure you'll agree (hence the cloudy water), which would make them prone to zapping by the UV sterilizer. My question is - will a UV sterilizer that can zap a pea-soup-green 30G clean in 3 days be enough to nullify a bacteria bloom and potentially stall my cycle?


O I C

Anyrate from what I hear the bacterial bloom is actually bacteria that has died off causing the cloud. but that's just what I hear.

bacterial or algae I just kill the lights and stop adding food and in a few days to 2 weeks or so the water is clear.

I suspect that what has actually happened is there is an excess of phosphates which react with light causing the cloud. Bacteria or algae. In my planted tanks the algae or bacteria dying off creates nitrates so the plants have the nutrients they need to resume control and keep the water clear.


my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Oh yea and of course

for what it's worth

the only dumb question is the one not asked.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> bacterial or algae I just kill the lights and stop adding food and in a few days to 2 weeks or so the water is clear.


Beasl - Only you.....the rest of the free world leaves the light on and clears in 2-3 days tops. If that. I can turn my light off if I wanted and it will clear, but it will clear with it on. Kind of blows the theory, but I know you live in your paradigm and don't really care. Old dogs very rarely learn new tricks. I've only seen cloudy once or twice, even with a new tank and filters running, but I know what worked for me.

Guy - UVs will not harm bacterial colonies. If they did they would affect people's tank stability, even if it did only hit the water column. FWIW, I used a pretty high powered one because I believed I had parasite issues. It made no difference. Also one of my tanks still got a very mild case of ich. I no longer use the 3 UVs that I have. They can't be beat to clear green water, but I've never had it.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i think unless there fish in there no need to use it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

@Bob - good to know it's the dead bacteria floating around during a bacteria bloom. But why are you talking about blackouts? I'm just trying to establish a cycle....

@Ben - good to know. I knew UV sterilizers didn't upset things with an established cycle, I was just unsure about during the establishment

@Everyone - I decided to unplug the sterilizer, since it's not really needed ATM as many of you have stated. Thanks for the input.


----------

